# ça va pas la tête, dites



## Charlie Parker

Has anyone heard this expression? I saw it in an amusing e-mail extolling the virtues of the icy Quebec winter. I can't find it in any of my dictionaries. Would it mean something like, "That doesn't make sense, explain?" Merci d'avance


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Very common, initially among teens mainly. Means: "You head, is it out of order, tell me?"


----------



## mieumieu

From what I understand, "ça va pas la tête" implies the question "Are you crazy?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you for your kind and prompt reply. It makes perfect sense in the context.


----------



## jann

Hmmmm.

The context in which I am most familiar with this phrase is definitely different!  When a child pouts (_faire la tête_), a mother can say this to indicate that such pouting isn't ok.  By extension, you could use it (informally) to say "hey, buck up!" to someone who was complaining.  Since it's "dites" (formal/plural), I assume the speaker is addressing more than one person... since it wouldn't really make sense to use formal _vous._


----------



## mieumieu

Faire la tête, as you said means to mope or be grumpy.  I double checked and according to my French slang dictionary and the expression that Charlie was asking about is translated as "are you mad?" (ie. crazy)  - I love this dictionary - It's called "pardon my french" -


----------



## jann

> I double checked and according to my French slang dictionary it does mean "are you mad?" (ie. crazy)


Why do you think that this "mad" means "crazy" instead of "angry/irritated/grumpy"?


----------



## Charlie Parker

mieumieu, that book sounds great. I'm sure you're right about the sense. It fits perfectly. The message is that the cold is Quebec's greatest asset. "What, are you crazy?" Then it goes on to argue that all the trouble in the world happens in hot places. Thanks.


----------



## mieumieu

Because it came up quite regularly when I lived in France and always in comical situations.  The other reason is that the dictionary is British  and in Britain when one says that someone is "mad' they mean crazy.  The french use several other expression such as "arrête de me prendre la tête" or "tu commence a me prendre la tête" when they are annoyed or getting angry with someone.


----------



## mieumieu

Sorry, I should clarify - faire la tête does change meaning with context.  My friend always uses it when she tells off her children and they make that pouty upset look.


----------



## jann

> Sorry, I should clarify - faire la tête does change meaning with context


Yes indeed!  And now that we know Charlie's context, I absolutely agree with your interpretation


----------



## mieumieu

Happy to have helped.


----------



## DearPrudence

jann said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> The context in which I am most familiar with this phrase is definitely different! When a child pouts (_faire la tête_), a mother can say this to indicate that such pouting isn't ok. By extension, you could use it (informally) to say "hey, buck up!" to someone who was complaining. Since it's "dites" (formal/plural), I assume the speaker is addressing more than one person... since it wouldn't really make sense to use formal _vous._


Sorry I've just come across that old thread ...
Just to say that I can't understand "ça va pas la tête, dites" but meaning "*are you crazy?"*
Could we say: "*Are you off your head?*" ?

But thanks for the expression "to pout"  
Then we would say to a chid:
"*Ne fais pas la tête*" I guess


----------



## marget

DearPrudence said:


> Sorry I've just come across that old thread ...
> Just to say that I can't understand "ça va pas la tête, dites" but meaning "*are you crazy?"*
> Could we say: "?
> 
> But thanks for the expression "to pout"
> Then we would say to a chid:
> "*Ne fais pas la tête*" I guess




I wouldn't say "*Are you off your head?*" I would and often do say "Are you out of your mind?" or "Are you off your rocker?"


----------



## mieumieu

Maybe my wording was a bit off, but I always thougth that "are you out of your head" means the same as "are you crazy".  You have to keep context in mind because depending on who you are talking to, ie. a friend, you are not actually implying that someone is crazy, only that they are not thinking clearly.  But you are right, our English equivalent would be "are you out of your head" or "are you off your rocker".  In fact, I am sure that we have at least 5 different expressions to express the same feeling.


----------



## DearPrudence

You have been very clear and what you've written makes perfect sense.  
No, I was just saying that Jann's interpretation was not right.


----------



## jann

Dear me!  I seem to have added a lot of confusion to this thread rather unintentionally!  I initially thought to add the second possible usage of _ça va pa la tête_ (WITHOUT _dites_) simply to say that the phrase can have a different meaning in different contexts... for the possible benefit of other users who may find this thread later.

I did not mean to imply that Charlie Parker should translate his sentence in his context as "don't pout"!!  

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm sorry to be stupidly insistant, insolent, ... but "ça va pas la tête" still has the same meaning and no sulking child at the horizon here for me, as far as I'm concerned. No, only someone crazy in his head


----------



## Cath.S.

Jann said:
			
		

> I initially thought to add the second possible usage of _ça va pa la tête_ (WITHOUT _dites_)


With or without _dites_, Jann, the phrase has only _one_ possible meaning = _are you crazy?_ It's one of the few expressions for which no context is necessary, I knew what it was about - and all francophones did too, I trust - just by reading the title.


----------



## jann

> ça va pas la tête" still has the same meaning and no sulking child at the horizon here for me


Interesting!  Is it possible that this is a regionalism, then?  A friend of mine (a native French speaker originally from Savoie, I believe) says this to her children when they pout.  Or is she just telling them that they're being "crazy" to pout?


----------



## Cath.S.

jann said:


> Interesting! Is it possible that this is a regionalism, then? A friend of mine (a native French speaker originally from Savoie, I believe) says this to her children when they pout. Or is she just telling them that they're being "crazy" to pout?


I would say your friend means something like _what's biting you?_ (_qu'est-ce qui te prend, quelle mouche te pique_...).


----------



## jann

> I would say your friend means something like _what's biting you?_ (_qu'est-ce qui te prend, quelle mouche te pique_...).



 That makes perfect sense.  They are small children.  Instead of telling them simply "don't pout," as I had imagined, she would be encouraging them to "use words" to say what's wrong?

On the other hand, I can't help but feel that "what's biting you?" is hardly the same as "are you crazy?" in terms of a translation.  So is it fair to say that the meaning/nuance of _ça va pas, la tête _does depend somewhat on context?


----------



## Cath.S.

jann said:


> That makes perfect sense. They are small children. Instead of telling them simply "don't pout," as I had imagined, she would be encouraging them to "use words" to say what's wrong?
> 
> On the other hand, I can't help but feel that "what's biting you?" is hardly the same as "are you crazy?" in terms of a translation. So is it fair to say that the meaning/nuance of _ça va pas, la tête _does depend somewhat on context?


Well I looked for a softer expression because the sentence was said to small children, I'm afraid I'm guilty of rewriting the original here. Sorry. 

_Are you crazy_, while it's not something I'd say to a (very young) child myself because it sounds a bit harsh - but then it all depends on the parent-child relationship, and on the tone of voice etc. - is definitely the right translation of _ça va pas la tête_, that implies "your thought process is not working correctly".


----------



## jann

Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## mieumieu

Jann, I think that somewhere along the lines the two expressions have been confused.

"ça va pas la tête"  is the equivalent "are you out of your mind"  and "ne fais pas la tête" means to stop showing your mad humour (ie sulking or pouting).  The first is not often used with children the second is.  Another expression that you may be thinking of is "ne me prends pas la tête" which is SOMEWHAT like saying "don't get on my nerves" or "don't make me mad".  this one can be used with children.  There are so many expressions with the word "tête" that they can easily be mixed up.


----------



## belsora

I think the sense of the phrase is "that doesn't make sense, does it?".
"Dites" is a plural form, but it is frequently used for singular person, as an expression.


----------



## belsora

I'm amazed how many versions of the translation I found!


----------



## mieumieu

or possilbly "say, are you losing your mind?"  so many possibilities.


----------



## DearPrudence

belsora said:


> I think the sense of the phrase is "that doesn't make sense, does it?".
> "Dites" is a plural form, but it is frequently used for singular person, as an expression.


Sorry but I don't think I can agree with that  
With "ça va pas la tête", you're talking about someone, not a situation ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> Sorry but I don't think I can agree with that
> With "ça va pas la tête", you're talking about someone, not a situation ...


Yes, that's true, but it's related to the _behaviour _of this person...
"Ça va pas la tête de mettre du chocolat dans tes pâtes ?"


----------

